
Apple Delays Release of WatchOS 2 Due to Bug - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/16/apple-delays-release-of-watchos-2-due-to-bug/
======
e28eta
My guess is the battery drain issue reported in the Apple Developer Forums:
[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/17002](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/17002)

~~~
alexjarvis
I'm also having battery issues since the GM release. Beta 5 was fine, but now
it doesn't even get through the morning.

~~~
wanderfowl
Interesting, I'm on the GM and have better battery life than WatchOS 1.

~~~
alexjarvis
Apparently un-pairing and pairing again fixes the issue, so will give this a
try.

------
Navarr
I'm surprised. Has Apple delayed due to bugs before?

~~~
filleokus
I don't think so. The only precedent I can think of is the delayed 10.5
(edited) release due to the release of the iPhone:

"A year later, this was amended to Spring 2007, however on April 12, 2007,
Apple issued a statement that its release would be delayed until October 2007
because of the development of the iPhone."

~~~
kozukumi
That was, from what I can remember/find from a quick search, simply a resource
issue. They had all their top engineers working on iOS so ran short on
engineers for OS X and as iOS so important to them they decided to take the
hit on delaying the launch of their desktop OS. A good decision considering
how well iOS has taken off.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Similarly, OS X Yosemite came out quite a while after iOS 7.

~~~
josso
Mavericks was released later than Yosemite. I wouldn’t say either of those
were delayed. Both were released in the ‘fall’ as Apple announced at both WWDC
‘13 and ‘14.

------
filleokus
This must be some kind of security issue, or the biggest understatement ever.
"One" bug, there are plenty of bugs in watchOS.

Perhaps something with Apple Pay?

~~~
smackfu
There's been some reports of code-signing issues, where apps from the app
store can't be installed on watches that have been upgrade to watchOS 2.

That couldn't be tested before today because the watch apps weren't available
from the app store.

~~~
jfaat
> That couldn't be tested before today

Why not? Apple must have internal tools to test this.

~~~
mahyarm
Anything code signing related is janky because they don't dogfood the codesign
system they create for 3rd parties.

